# Disabling "Running virus scan" in Win word



## g.ramesh (May 8, 2003)

Hi friends

Whenever Iam trying to open a word document from cd it automatically starts "Running virus scan" and takes some time for small files but for big sized files it is keeps on doing the virus scan and not oening the file.

How to disable the virus scan?

My pc Specs are:
P-III, WIn XP prof, office 2003, and Norton AV 2006.
Thanks.


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

From Symantec's support pages . . .
_
"Turning on and turning off the Norton AntiVirus plug-in for Microsoft Office

Situation:

This document describes how to turn on (enable) or turn off (disable) the Norton AntiVirus plug-in for Microsoft Office.

Solution:

To enable the plug-in for Office 2000 or Office XP

1. Start Norton AntiVirus.
If Norton AntiVirus is part of Norton Internet Security or Norton SystemWorks, then start that program.
2. Click Options.
3. In the left pane, click Miscellaneous.
4. In the right pane, under "How to keep Microsoft Office documents protected," check Enable Office plug-in.
5. Click OK

To disable the plug-in for Office 2000 or Office XP

1. Start Norton AntiVirus.
If Norton AntiVirus is part of Norton Internet Security or Norton SystemWorks, then start that program.
2. Click Options.
3. In the left pane, click Miscellaneous.
4. In the right pane, under "How to keep Microsoft Office documents protected," uncheck Enable Office plug-in.
5. Click OK"_

Document ID: 1999091612160606


----------



## g.ramesh (May 8, 2003)

Dear Kitch

thank you very much it had solved the problem.

But one more doubt, now also to open a big sized file the word is taking too much time (My pc is P-III with 256MB PC133 SDRAM). Is it ok?


----------



## g.ramesh (May 8, 2003)

Hi Kitch or any other friends please answer is it ok or not?


----------



## Kimberfan (May 4, 2006)

You can scan the word documents before opening them in Word.


----------



## Tracy6008 (May 9, 2007)

I have deleted my outdated Norton AntiVirus 2003 a long time ago but I still see that Microsoft Word and Excel is still "Running Virus Scan" before opening any file.

I have a new free Virus Scan app called AVG 7.5 but the problem with Microsoft has been around months before I install this program.

I tried some of Microsoft's tip on removing certain registry entries but the results showed a "file not found" message on both removal steps.

Can anyone help me stop Office from "running virus scan" ?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I don't know if this will help, but try going to Tools, Options, Security. There is a button on the bottom, Macro Security. Click that and set the level to what you feel safe with (I usually choose the next to least, but I also check unknown files before opening them). Also, if you have an anti-virus scanner installed, it will say there Virus Scanner(s) installed.
AVG also has a built-in scanner - you can deactivate it by running this command from the Start->Run menu: &#8222;regsvr32.exe /u avgoff2k.dll&#8220;. You can activate the plugin again using this command: &#8222;regsvr32.exe avgoff2k.dll&#8220;.


----------



## vvanhee (Jun 27, 2007)

When I disabled bluetooth and the adobe pdfmaker addin, I no longer get that message. Not sure which was the culprit, but I'm guessing it was bluetooth. Go to the registry and change the LoadBehavior key(s) from 3 to 2.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office\Word\Addins\BtOfficeAddin.BtOfficeIntegration.1
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office\Word\Addins\PDFMaker.OfficeAddin


----------



## Pirouz (Mar 8, 2008)

if you are one of the people who uninstalled the antivirus program, spacialy Norton, but still have problem with office product virus scan check out this link...
gives you set f programs that remove the old antiviru program completely off your computer.

http://forum.bitdefender.com/index.php?showtopic=1379


----------

